# The most impressive building for you



## unoh (Aug 13, 2005)

what is the most impressive building for you ?

for me, this building is very impressive.
Ii is very rare design. It looks like a rocket.


----------



## Skybean (Jun 16, 2004)

2IFC


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Until Burj Dubai is completed I guess it's 2IFC


----------



## neilio (Jan 12, 2005)

2 International Finance center is also my favourite.


----------



## hossoso (Oct 9, 2005)

Skyscrapers are breathtaking, but the New York Public Library looks like it will be there for the next 5,000 years. That's impressive.


----------



## Xeni-2 (Jan 20, 2004)

Sears Tower is very impressive, it looks even higher than Taipei 101 for me. Its domination on the city is very accentuated


----------



## Tubeman (Sep 12, 2002)

This isn't 'Citytalk'


----------



## Comandos (Dec 8, 2005)

Sears Tower, 2IFC


----------



## Candy (Feb 17, 2005)

The Guggenheim Bilbao and I'm not sure which my favorite skyscraper is, but one of them is Turning Torso in Malmö, Sweden. I guess I like the Chrysler Building a lot too...


----------



## jdemiray (Nov 27, 2005)

CCTV beijing, not finished yet, but already seems the most impressive building


----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)

Vasco da Gama Tower in Lisbon, Portugal.


----------



## railway stick (Jan 16, 2005)

Empire State Building, New York City. Cause of its history. Is King Kong really hangin` out there? :shocked:


----------



## Marcanadian (May 7, 2005)

Petrona towers


----------



## MandarinManMark (May 3, 2004)

What is Vasco da Gama Tower in Lisbon, Portugal used for? Is it just an observation tower, or does it have telecommunications equipment as well?

For me, Taipei 101 since it's so original, or 2IFC


----------



## spyguy (Apr 16, 2005)

Sears or JHC or 2IFC


----------



## Kingsken (Mar 5, 2004)

CN-tower, Toronto for sure.


----------



## sharpie20 (Nov 5, 2005)

Paulo2004 said:


> Vasco da Gama Tower in Lisbon, Portugal.


sorry, but that looks really ugly


----------



## Art Deco (Nov 18, 2005)

Empire State Building.

It was built in 1931 and is still one of the Ten Tallest in the world today. Insanely impressive. Just think about it... that's preposterous.


----------



## i_am_hydrogen (Dec 9, 2004)

The Empire State Building. As far as I know, it's the only historical-style supertall building in the world. It was ahead of its time. Now, it's timeless. For a building to unequivocally dominate and reign supreme over New York's incredible skyline, that building absolutely must be superlative in every respect. The ESB most certainly is.


----------



## Mosaic (Feb 18, 2005)

Mr_Denmark said:


> Until Burj Dubai is completed I guess it's 2IFC


I like this one, really impressive.


----------



## samsonyuen (Sep 23, 2003)

Chrysler Building is the most beautiful for me, and Sears is the most enthralling.


----------



## Mr.Skyscraper (Jun 28, 2004)

The Sears Tower and the John Hancock


----------



## MexAmericanMoose (Nov 19, 2005)

The Sears....i still remember the first time i saw it...it was enormous


----------



## ZZ-II (May 10, 2006)

Aon Center in Chicago:


----------



## Virenque (Aug 23, 2006)

Taipei 101 is, WTC was.


----------



## ZZ-II (May 10, 2006)

WTC was, that's right . the twins were the best towers ever.


----------



## GoSatta (May 26, 2005)

Petronas is my first "love" it was the only reason i went to malaysia the first time.










and IFC2 get the second place..










taipei 101 is a good third place .. burj dubai will get #1


----------

